# First ever new cycle, i think I am good??



## getbigark1983 (Jul 21, 2016)

I have read and read and postponed starting by over a month to try and work on this. I am hoping i am close to how i need to do this so i can order. More expensive than i expected but if it helps the gains it will be worth it.

TestE 500mg week from week 1-12
Week 1-4 Dbol 50mg ED for a kick starter.
HCG at 250ius EOD or 500ius E 5 days starting after 4th week of TestE. So start hcg starting on week 5 and run to week 14. This makes it 14 days past last testE pin.
Arimidix at .5mg EOD Week 1- until startof pct.
3 days after last hcg pin start
Start PCT below
3 weeks of clomid at 50mg ED
3 weeks of nolva at 30mg ED for 2 weeks then 20mg ED for last week.

I think i am good on everything but again this is my first so still new to a lot and have a lifetime of reading to do still. 


Now i know you guys but this is just for me to know and help anyone else. The Arimidix is better to keep Estrogen low during the cycle but not complete kill it off like Nolvadex for PCT since it kills off estrogen I think i am right here?

Keep Nolva in case of any signs of gyno or estrogen being to high. If i notice gyno or estrogen being high stop hgc and take nolva at 40mg EOD until symptoms go way then start hgc 7 days after that. 

Thanks again in advance for all the helpful info. I have cross posted this on another forum if you do see it. 

Oh if it helps.
32 YR old
5ft-8.5in
197.3 LB
18.29 BF
No health issues.
No injuries.


----------



## monster-ish (Jul 21, 2016)

Your cycle looks pretty solid. 
Couple things-
Arimidex is to keep your estro at a balanced level, nolva does not do the same but will combat gyno if it should occur. But keep your estro under control and you don't have to worry about that. 
Keep in mind that dbol aromatizes heavily so u need to pay close attention to high estro sides while taking it. You may need to up your arimidex dosage. 
  There's no need to stop hcg, sure it can raise estro but not much and definitely not at a low dosage. 
As for your pct I recommend you do it for 4 weeks. It should look this this with dosages:
Nolv- 40/40/20/20
Clomid- 50/25/25/25 
   Or something close to this

Also,, you will need to wait two weeks after last test e pin to start pct as it is a long ester with a long half life. After two weeks it will be pretty much out of your system. 
I also would do the cycle for something like 14- 16 weeks to get the most out of it but that's just me. 
Good luck


----------



## DF (Jul 21, 2016)

I think you need some help on your pct.  I'm a trt guy,  so I'm sure others will chime in here.  Also I'd run the HCG from the start.  Stop the HCG at week 12 wait 2 weeks then start pct.


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> Your cycle looks pretty solid.
> Couple things-
> Arimidex is to keep your estro at a balanced level, nolva does not do the same but will combat gyno if it should occur. But keep your estro under control and you don't have to worry about that.
> Keep in mind that dbol aromatizes heavily so u need to pay close attention to high estro sides while taking it. You may need to up your arimidex dosage.
> ...



I have it set at 2 weeks after last test pin to start pct. I think i just did it wrong on the listing above.
So move cycle out to 15 weeks per say and use hgc the whole time up until the test is out of my system. ( the last 14 days after my last test pin) ? 

Move to a 4 week pct instead of 3. 

Up the arimidex dose just while on the dbol or for the whole cycle? 

Thanks


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

DF said:


> I think you need some help on your pct.  I'm a trt guy,  so I'm sure others will chime in here.  Also I'd run the HCG from the start.  Stop the HCG at week 12 wait 2 weeks then start pct.



Yeah I had just kept up on the hcg the last 2 weeks bc there is still test in your system and it is just leveling off. Was told this also help bring your natural test levels back up.

I may get some help from above on the pct. I thought it looked short.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 22, 2016)

I like to start pct about 3 weeks after my last pin..Reason for this is pct drugs work much better if your completely dry on test.Hcg from week 1 to 12 at 250iu twice a week.(I dont think u need it for test dbol cycle but what ever) Keep in mind hcg also converts into estrogen.U can pin the hcg 2 days before u start the clomid and nolva .clo 100/50/50/50 nolva 40/40/20/20.The right dose for a AI is determined by many cycles and bloodwork.You can start the adex at .5 twice a week,take it on pin days.If u feel sore nips go with your plan for the ai.I like to pin the 500mg all in one shot.Good luck


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I like to start pct about 3 weeks after my last pin..Reason for this is pct drugs work much better if your completely dry on test.Hcg from week 1 to 12 at 250iu twice a week.(I dont think u need it for test dbol cycle but what ever) Keep in mind hcg also converts into estrogen.U can pin the hcg 2 days before u start the clomid and nolva .clo 100/50/50/50 nolva 40/40/20/20.The right dose for a AI is determined by many cycles and bloodwork.You can start the adex at .5 twice a week,take it on pin days.If u feel sore nips go with your plan for the ai.I like to pin the 500mg all in one shot.Good luck


So in your opinion is the hcg overkill? I mean granted I am very new to this lol. Opinions from people who have way more knowledge about this than I do mean a lot.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2016)

What gains are you looking to achieve from this cycle? I beleive that you have done your reading and researched as much you can. Doing your 1st cycle, the length, the compounds, A/I, pct. the basics. Ok that's the easy learning part. Do you have a full understanding of the compounds you are planning to use ? Do you realize that even though you have no health issues, at your current BF% you are at a higher risk of dealing with ugly sides, especially being your 1st cycle and running 50 mgs of dbol. High blood pressure, higher risk of e2 issues, shortness of breath,  acid reflux issues.  You're 5'8 at 18% I hope your goal isn't to bulk with this. For what? To take your bf% to over 20%?  The best thing you could do for yourself is continue to research a bit more, get your diet in check, lose a few more % of BF. Get it down to under 15 % preferablly between 10-12% continue to train hard, then run this cycle.  Getting  your diet keyed in is crucial to success of any goal.  it's up to you. If you still feel the need to run a cycle then drop the dbol for now, get your diet dialed in, make sure your got a good training program lined up.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 22, 2016)

I agree with seeker.


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

Seeker said:


> What gains are you looking to achieve from this cycle? I believe that you have done your reading and researched as much you can. Doing your 1st cycle, the length, the compounds, A/I, pct. the basics. Ok that's the easy learning part. Do you have a full understanding of the compounds you are planning to use ? Do you realize that even though you have no health issues, at your current BF% you are at a higher risk of dealing with ugly sides, especially being your 1st cycle and running 50 mgs of dbol. High blood pressure, higher risk of e2 issues, shortness of breath,  acid re-flux issues.  You're 5'8 at 18% I hope your goal isn't to bulk with this. For what? To take your bf% to over 20%?  The best thing you could do for yourself is continue to research a bit more, get your diet in check, lose a few more % of BF. Get it down to under 15 % preferably between 10-12% continue to train hard, then run this cycle.  Getting  your diet keyed in is crucial to success of any goal.  it's up to you. If you still feel the need to run a cycle then drop the dbol for now, get your diet dialed in, make sure your got a good training program lined up.



The only reason for the dbol was to kick-start the test sooner since there is a 14 day lead for it to be fully active. I never said i was dead set on running a cycle at the moment but would i like to yes. 

I see your a founding member so the things you have stated to me will not be taken lightly. 

I appreciate ever ones feedback.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2016)

Your wording is incorrect. Dbol does not kick start test. I'm pretty sure you meant to say you want to kick start with dbol before the test starts to become noticeably active. I have my own issues with that too


----------



## monster-ish (Jul 22, 2016)

Drop the dbol and just run a test only cycle. 500mg/ week you'll get great results. If you want a kickstart run test prop for first two weeks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 22, 2016)

you guys and your 'kickstarts" and "kick ins" ..once u pin the test it goes to work..You dont have to feel anything for u to gain muscle.You also have to give the drugs time to work.


----------



## monster-ish (Jul 22, 2016)

I think everyone here understands that. But what I mean by " Kickstart" is bringing the hormone to optimum levels while waiting for the test e to fully level out. Does that help you out buddy?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 22, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> I think everyone here understands that. But what I mean by " Kickstart" is bringing the hormone to optimum levels while waiting for the test e to fully level out. Does that help you out buddy?



you wanted to say kick in instead of level out didnt you..


----------



## monster-ish (Jul 22, 2016)

Lol thought about it


----------



## Beefcake (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd see how the test goes first then save the dbol for mid-late cycle and you'll feel like a beast.  I've run hcg throughout cycles and have also blasted at the end of cycles.  For this light cycle I'd just blast at the end like they said.  It's not like you're running tren.


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Your wording is incorrect. Dbol does not kick start test. I'm pretty sure you meant to say you want to kick start with dbol before the test starts to become noticeably active. I have my own issues with that too



You are correct. Sorry about that.


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> I'd see how the test goes first then save the dbol for mid-late cycle and you'll feel like a beast.  I've run hcg throughout cycles and have also blasted at the end of cycles.  For this light cycle I'd just blast at the end like they said.  It's not like you're running tren.



This would be an idea. Run it after all is in my system and i am ok on test alone with no issues.


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

Seeker said:


> What gains are you looking to achieve from this cycle? I beleive that you have done your reading and researched as much you can. Doing your 1st cycle, the length, the compounds, A/I, pct. the basics. Ok that's the easy learning part. Do you have a full understanding of the compounds you are planning to use ? Do you realize that even though you have no health issues, at your current BF% you are at a higher risk of dealing with ugly sides, especially being your 1st cycle and running 50 mgs of dbol. High blood pressure, higher risk of e2 issues, shortness of breath,  acid reflux issues.  You're 5'8 at 18% I hope your goal isn't to bulk with this. For what? To take your bf% to over 20%?  The best thing you could do for yourself is continue to research a bit more, get your diet in check, lose a few more % of BF. Get it down to under 15 % preferablly between 10-12% continue to train hard, then run this cycle.  Getting  your diet keyed in is crucial to success of any goal.  it's up to you. If you still feel the need to run a cycle then drop the dbol for now, get your diet dialed in, make sure your got a good training program lined up.



My goal is when i get off this cycle to be around 10% bf and gain about 35LB or so but  be completely cut up with muscle definition.. :32 (1):

No my goal is to gain some size if i can and be more defined along with loosing some body fat.
This may no be the correct cycle but for it being my first i didn't want to go very crazy in case i reacted odd to one of them. If i do another cycle i will add things in. 

I have read so many different things about the body fat to start at. I have read threads with great results from people from 10-30. Of course 30 was cardio loosing body fat and all that. Now i am not saying that it wont work or that it is good or bad for you..  It may work for some and not for others. As well as it may up the chance of more issues.

Now where am i going with all this? Every person is going to respond differently to each thing i would think. What actually determines what BF you should cycle at? 

Now this next question i have no idea about so this is why i am asking. What happens when you are at a higher body fat and cycle?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 22, 2016)

getbigark1983 said:


> My goal is when i get off this cycle to be around 10% bf and gain about 35LB or so but  be completely cut up with muscle definition.. :32 (1):
> 
> No my goal is to gain some size if i can and be more defined along with loosing some body fat.
> This may no be the correct cycle but for it being my first i didn't want to go very crazy in case i reacted odd to one of them. If i do another cycle i will add things in.
> ...



the higher the bf the more sides..That was my case..My best cycles were the ones I came in shape.


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> the higher the bf the more sides..That was my case..My best cycles were the ones I came in shape.



Thank you sir


----------



## kiwimike (Jul 23, 2016)

getbigark1983 said:


> My goal is when i get off this cycle to be around 10% bf and gain about 35LB or so but  be completely cut up with muscle definition.. :32 (1):
> 
> No my goal is to gain some size if i can and be more defined along with loosing some body fat.
> This may no be the correct cycle but for it being my first i didn't want to go very crazy in case i reacted odd to one of them. If i do another cycle i will add things in.
> ...



hey man, are you concerned with water retention? just curious


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 23, 2016)

Well i mean i dont want to be looking like a walking full watermelon. I really wouldn't like to add any more body fat but rather some more definition.


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 23, 2016)

Wondering if i shouldnt be on more of a cutting cycle but i sont want to loose muscle mass.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2016)

bulking or cutting is all diet


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> bulking or cutting is all diet



I know it has a large factor in it but based on the chemical makeup of what your taking that also plas a large roll in the outcome correct?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2016)

getbigark1983 said:


> I know it has a large factor in it but based on the chemical makeup of what your taking that also plas a large roll in the outcome correct?



not really..Its more diet and how you train


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2016)

drugs play a factor when your diet and training is on..Example if u use deca but eat a diet for cutting your gonna cut..


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 23, 2016)

Interesting. Granted i am very new and i know that diet and training has to be on but i was under the idea that it would really effect your outcome based on your cycle. So in all reality i can use the cycle that i have and adjust my diet and training to match what i want the outcome to be. I am looking more for some size and definition yet i am not looking to be crazy cut or anything like that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2016)

getbigark1983 said:


> Interesting. Granted i am very new and i know that diet and training has to be on but i was under the idea that it would really effect your outcome based on your cycle. So in all reality i can use the cycle that i have and adjust my diet and training to match what i want the outcome to be. I am looking more for some size and definition yet i am not looking to be crazy cut or anything like that.



exactly..you said it better then i could


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2016)

cut your dbol dose to 30mg.If its real dbol thats all u need for either cutting or bulking.


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> exactly..you said it better then i could



Well this changes things. I have been going back and forth in my head on if i needed to change what i was going to do in my cycle to adjust for my outcome.

So i guess instead of way overloading in food intake i need to control and eat massivly clean with a large amount of protein yes stay above a deficit to make sure i am not loosing any mass. I am figuring i will still gain size and weight just not as i would if i was eating crazy over my needed food. Now to figure out my diet and i should be on go for my first time round i think.. There are a lot of those i thinks in there but i guess reading, asking and talking is the only way i am going to be able to do to.

Look like a lot of fish, chicken, veggies, lean meat, brown rice, sweet potatoes,  and things like that.


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> cut your dbol dose to 30mg.If its real dbol thats all u need for either cutting or bulking.



It was also mentioned to me about waiting later in the cycle to take it as well with when the test was past its 14 days load time? Any thought on that?

I imagine that i am way over analyzing this but thats what i do on my job and this is the same thing to me in the end. I just dont want to be caught off guard with an issue and no way to fix it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2016)

getbigark1983 said:


> Well this changes things. I have been going back and forth in my head on if i needed to change what i was going to do in my cycle to adjust for my outcome.
> 
> So i guess instead of way overloading in food intake i need to control and eat massivly clean with a large amount of protein yes stay above a deficit to make sure i am not loosing any mass. I am figuring i will still gain size and weight just not as i would if i was eating crazy over my needed food. Now to figure out my diet and i should be on go for my first time round i think.. There are a lot of those i thinks in there but i guess reading, asking and talking is the only way i am going to be able to do to.
> 
> Look like a lot of fish, chicken, veggies, lean meat, brown rice, sweet potatoes,  and things like that.



forget cutting what u want is a recomp..Thats burning fat while building muscle..The drugs are the easy part.You should focus on learning how to use food.Hiring a diet guy is a huge advantage if u dont know your ins and outs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2016)

getbigark1983 said:


> It was also mentioned to me about waiting later in the cycle to take it as well with when the test was past its 14 days load time? Any thought on that?
> 
> I imagine that i am way over analyzing this but thats what i do on my job and this is the same thing to me in the end. I just dont want to be caught off guard with an issue and no way to fix it.



nothing wrong with adding some dbol later in the cycle when u see how the test feels


----------



## getbigark1983 (Jul 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> forget cutting what u want is a recomp..Thats burning fat while building muscle..The drugs are the easy part.You should focus on learning how to use food.Hiring a diet guy is a huge advantage if u dont know your ins and outs



Thanks thats very much straight to the point. I may have to look into that, but even if the cycle is the easy part i would still rather know i was doing it right with the right compounds. Not trying to say i am second guessing you in any way..:32 (1):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2016)

getbigark1983 said:


> Thanks thats very much straight to the point. I may have to look into that, but even if the cycle is the easy part i would still rather know i was doing it right with the right compounds. Not trying to say i am second guessing you in any way..:32 (1):



bro im no authority on anything..Im just giving you my honest opinion ..You should always ask as many people here as u can .always make threads and ask questions


----------

